# Garmin Edge 705 some questions



## jever98 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi there,

I have been using a Garmin Vista (non HCx) in the last year and sold it on at the end of the season. Am thinking of getting the Edge 705 once it comes out, since I want to do more training and would like to check my training data and analyze it.

My biggest question is whether I will be able to upload gpx files to follow (for new trails I haven;t explored yet) or whether it works differently on the edge.

The other thing I am wondering about is whether the edge tracks all the heart rate data along side the other data that is usually saved.

Thanks for any advice,

Best,
Jever


----------



## ldupont (Dec 14, 2007)

You can, using a little software called GPSMapEdit which allows you to convert a *.gpx file into the MapInfo Interchange (*.mif) format. Using the same software, you can import the generated *.mif file within a Garmin *.img file. Unfortunately, the free version (http://www.geopainting.com/en/) isn't complete and therefore doesn't allow you to save into the *.mif format. That's were an other little software called Emule becomes handy.


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

I was going to get an Edge 705 (had one on order from Garmin, but switched the order to the Colorado 400t with heart rate monitor. I talked to our Garmin rep before I ordered the Edge.

She said the Edge would display multiple tracklogs. There is no manual page available for them yet, but I would it would display up to 20 tracklogs in addition to the one you are creating.

You can download the "Garmin Training Center" software fro free http://www8.garmin.com/products/trainingcenter/
To analyze your ride data.

I would assume that the active tracklog would contain the heart rate, speed, cadence etc as recorded as it does the time, etc. (GPX is an extensible format to allow for adding new features).

It may even work with DeLorme TOPO USA 7 that has the capability of displaying data from other heart-rate monitors etc.
When I get my 400t & heart rate monitor I'll give it a try.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

gps_dr said:


> I was going to get an Edge 705 (had one on order from Garmin, but switched the order to the Colorado 400t with heart rate monitor. I talked to our Garmin rep before I ordered the Edge.
> 
> She said the Edge would display multiple tracklogs. There is no manual page available for them yet, but I would it would display up to 20 tracklogs in addition to the one you are creating.
> 
> ...


Please keep us posted. I am still waiting for one too...

Thanks!


----------



## jever98 (Sep 2, 2007)

So if I understand correctly, I can get the gpx files onto an edge, but with a workaround? Would you have a link that describes in more detail how it's done? And lastly, how many tracks could you get onto the edge in that case?

Thanks
Jever


----------



## Jim65 (Nov 14, 2007)

There is some nice software called GPS babel. It translates just about everything including older map source mps files products. Generally, when saving track logs to your GPS, you are limited to 500 points, some models are less, some might be 1000. Garmin does not make this info readily available. I use the Garmin Mapsource software to load tracks into the unit. It has a nice filter function that will change a 4000 point track log into the required 500 points. The specs from the Garmin website says you can only save routes (50), for the 705, but has no listing for saving tracks. For example the Foretrex101, you can save 10 tracks with 500 points each. This is especialy valuable if you download tracks from motionbased.com. I suspect that the 705 does not have a feature to save tracks, only routes. The difference is that you can probably only save 50 or less points per route. Not a good thing if you are using it navigate long routes.


----------



## jever98 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Jim,

this gets exactly to the point I am after and that I don't seem to be able to resolve: currently, I upload gpx files to my Vista, which are subdivided into 500-point tracks.

Can an edge user enlighten how I would do a similar thing on the edge? Is it not possible at all or do I just have to do it differently?

Thanks again (still hoping to find out),

Cheers
Jever


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Does anybody knows the Edge 705 release date?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

They've told us February 28, 2008 but Garmin is somewhat notorious for changing their supply dates... Our fingers are crossed!

There's a rumor floating around that it might be pushed back a bit but I've not been able to substantiate this with any of their warehouses. For now we wait and hope for 2/28/08.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Garmin told me today along with answering some other ?'s (though not very well) I had that evidentially the unit has shipped to REI's as of last week, my local REI does not have any and they are not listed as in stock on the web page either. Though I wonder if it's going to be like the colorado where REI gets exclusive full MSRP sales for so long before other dealers get them.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

2/22/08: Warehouses are still reporting February 28, 2008 ship date.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting, I wonder if I got some wrong info, would not be the first time garmin was "mistaken"


----------



## Lt. (Jan 15, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> 2/22/08: Warehouses are still reporting February 28, 2008 ship date.


So... how much will the units cost?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Lt. said:


> So... how much will the units cost?


The Edge 705 Bundles (HR + CAD) are hitting the street at $549.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

From what I've seen at discounted pre-order places $500-600 depending on the options for the edge 705.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

ToddM said:


> From what I've seen at discounted pre-order places $500-600 depending on the options for the edge 705.


Garmin's going to be watching prices on these units very carefully for the first couple of months. They have a dealer agreement pertaining to pricing that has to be complied with... So, be very careful whom you buy from. You want to buy from a reputable source so you are assured of warranties, etc.

Can't wait!


----------



## faz077 (Dec 12, 2007)

Can we expect to see some sort of report on the unit from a user or users once they've hit the streets??


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

I would imagine so, I'll probably check one out at the local REI, but unless the battery life is truly 15 hours, I don't think I'll purchase one. I know people with 305's less than a year old that can't get through a 4-5 hour ride with theirs without it dying, so hopefully garmin fixed that, but the way runtime is going on the colorado I have my doubts. I also don't like the fact that it does not seem like you can use tracks on the edge. I have a lot of trails set up from old rides as tracks that I would want to import. Also garmin continues to drop the ball without allowing users to put tracks, routes, and waypoints onto the data card. It would help if the edge manual was online so we could look at that and get more info on it's features and such. Here again garmin really dropped the ball with the manual for the colorado, which is disappointing because up till that point garmin has always been really good with manuals, but the colorado manual is more of a quick start guide at best. 

It's all premature though, until it's on the market for at least a few weeks if not a couple months we probably won't know much. With the colorado it only took a week or two to figure out the major bugs, but there will not be nearly as many people buying the edge and reporting to forums about it.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

faz077 said:


> Can we expect to see some sort of report on the unit from a user or users once they've hit the streets??


No doubt!!! I hope to be one of the first.


----------

